# Trench drain install



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Made by specialloy industries in Canada, it's called slot drain system. The opening at the floor is 1" wide. The top is made of what looks to be just angle iron, and the pipe is very thin maybe 1/8" thick fiberglass. They are pre sloped so they start off about 6" tall and end up around 10". We are installing 3 60' sections. Each section has 4 15' pieces of pipe. There is also a pit at the end that is fiberglass and angle iron at top. These things are a POS! They are too flexible, trying to get them straight and level is almost a joke. The fiberglass bends and bows, while the angle iron sways in and out and raises up and down and the whole thing wants to twist differently every couple feet. They bolt together with 7 7/16 bolts and twice now the holes haven't lined up so we have to drill our own. Also they aren't lining up together flush so a lot of silicon is filling the void. We are installing re bar and tying them every 18". We're getting them pretty good but man what a pain in the butt! These things cost 15k and 2k to ship. Complete junk. We're planning on making final adjustment and mixing concrete to put in some spots. I'm really disappointed in the quality and craftsmanship of these drains. Once were done I'm going to email the company my two cents. Just thought i'd share. Anyone have any suggestions?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Should have used American Made!

USA!USA!USA!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We always over dig, pour concrete and use concrete drop in anchors and allthread to anchor and adjust. Works good to keep it straight and at the proper height. Had one float on me years ago wont happen again.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> We always over dig, pour concrete and use concrete drop in anchors and allthread to anchor and adjust. Works good to keep it straight and at the proper height. Had one float on me years ago wont happen again.


Now you tell us. Thanks for the too late to do any good info....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> We always over dig, pour concrete and use concrete drop in anchors and allthread to anchor and adjust. Works good to keep it straight and at the proper height. Had one float on me years ago wont happen again.




That's a really good idea, but did you pour concrete or did the GC schedule concrete guys and get it done for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We pour ditch after we shot grade. Only need 2 in bull float smooth. Then you can chalk line the concrete so you can keep it straight like a string and height.


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

Although they don't offer the slot style of top, the Josam ProPlus composite trench is very nice to work with and doesn't have the issues Michael is listing. It's made of the same material used in helicopter blades, this gives it the same thermal properties as concrete. In other words, it won't start twisting and wandering around. Light weight compared to concrete trench and lots of options. I've worked with a number of contractors who have used it and love it.


----------

